# Newby Melbo yaker looking for a few buddies



## hammertym (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey Guys,

So I've done a fair bit of research and I'm ready to buy my first kayak. I've got the budget approved by the financial controller and so I'm looking to jump in.

I'd love to get out on the water before spending the $2000+ on a revo 13, and I'm wondering if anyone has a couple of them and would want to show me the ropes one weekend morning?

I'm from the Northern Burbs of Melbourne, but can get down to Port Melbourne in about 20 minutes with no traffic.

I've paddled surf skis before, I'm not amazingly stable, but I imagine I'll be fine after my first roll or two.

Anyway if that fails and most people just have their one revo, just wondering if I could tag along with some guys, I used to love fishing but like many dropped off for a long time while going through my mid 20's. So I'm looking to get back into it.

Anyway looking forward to joining a few others out there on the water.

H


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

hammertym said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I've done a fair bit of research and I'm ready to buy my first kayak. I've got the budget approved by the financial controller and so I'm looking to jump in.
> 
> ...


Have a trip out to mornington SLH have demos days I think. Even maybe AKS in geelong. Give them a call.

Check out the Vyak forum for victorian yakking buddies.

There are surprisingly fewer revos than outbacks and PAs in melbourne. Mainly because its bay fishing i think so fewer real surf launching.

From northern suburbs nearest popular yakking location is Altona. particular end of Millers rd.


----------



## hammertym (Sep 27, 2014)

Cheers Laneends.

I intend to do a little bit of fishing off Lorne as well hopefully, so I ideally want something a bit more zippier.

I will likely paddle and pedal it when launching off the beaches and cruise around with the pedals once I'm out in the water.

Good heads up on the launching locations and I might hit up the guys in Geelong to see what they have. Being on the North West side of Melbourne, heading to Geelong is likely to be faster than SLH I think.

Once I'm on the water, hoping to meet up with a few guys.

Thanks HT


----------

